# Air



## GG-1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Aloha

Guess this a way to vent when I have to fly. Much better to be on a train but without a Looooong Bridge thats the only way off the Island


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 8, 2007)

GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> Guess this a way to vent when I have to fly. Much better to be on a train but without a Looooong Bridge thats the only way off the Island


You could take the boat! :lol: :lol:


----------

